# Raptors @ Lakers, Nov. 17th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........10:30 EST, TSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0705.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0051.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0274.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0927.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1290.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-lakers-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 08 -- 17 November 2006
Raptors (2-5) @ Lakers (5-3)
_The Toronto Raptors keep finding interesting ways to lose ball games. On Tuesday the Raptors managed one good quarter out of four, surrendering 110 points to a team with virtually no inside scoring presence in the injury-ridden Golden State Warriors. On Friday the Raptors face Andrew Bynum, the young centre selected 8th overall in the 2005 draft by Lucky777's, and the Los Angeles Lakers. The Lakers are coming off a Sunday victory over the Grizzlies in which Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom combined for 41 points, 22 rebounds and 13 assists. The Grizz scored 81 points in that game total, an infamous number to Raptors fans nationwide. Toronto head coach Sam Mitchell has agreed to commit hara-kiri should Bryant set a new benchmark this year. TSN is showing the game at 10:30 EST._​</td></table>​


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

why do i have a feeling kobe will breakout in this game?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

in terms of reputation, the head-to-heads up there all seem to heavily favor one side or the other- all except bynum vs nesterovic, that is. it doesn't always happen like that. our 'best' are matched up against their 'worst'; their 'best' are matched up against _our_ 'worst'.

smush vs tj: tj. i don't expect many people (in toronto, especially) to feel that way on november 16th, that's for sure, but the fact is that if an all-league draft were to be held today, tj would probably be selected years ahead of smush parker. and hopefully he can begin to justify that rep tomorrow night in los angeles.

kobe vs fred: fred. more recent winner of the dunk contest. 'nuff said.

odom vs parker: odom. parker hasn't established himself yet in this league.

bosh vs walton: bosh.

rasho vs bynum: this one's tight to call, i think, but not for your typical reasons. or put differently, it's tight to call not because they're in any way similar. it's just tight to call because... bynum's on the verge of professional breakthrough (according to commonly held belief, anyway) and nesterovic is heading in the other direction (whatever that means... although we all know what it means).

all in all, the winner of this game will clearly be the team that wins the matchup between these two carbon copies of one another, andrew bynum and rasho nesterovic. their battles through the years have all been well documented and i can't wait for the next chapter to be written on friday night. i just looked into my crystal ball, too: and it seems to think that we'll see these two superstars matched up against each other for the first 5 minutes of the first quarter and the first 5.5 minutes of the third quarter- but no more than that. of course, if that actually happens, you can attribute that miracle to pure coincidence. it's not like we already know how and when sam mitchell is going to be playing his starting center. 

peace


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

call me crazy but i think Kobe will score 81 poi..... oops that was last year...
i am afraid to watch the game because of Kobe but hopefully Parker can contain him


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

chalk another one up in the loss column. the raps are coming bac 0-5.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

West Coast trips just don't work out for the Raptors. We should petition to take things like these out of the schedule. I'm not ruling out a win for the Raptors though. As long as we contain Kobe and Odom, we have a chance.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

You need to switch Lamar and Luke up there. Walton would most likely play the PF position against Bosh and Luke will go up against Parker. Also, we have Kwame back so he will match up with Bosh most of the time.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hopefully once Kobe hits 60 this time, Sam gets Rasho to put some WWE moves on him.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't know how long we will see Fred on Kobe, Mo-Pete will be in early of the bench to try and keep Kobe out of the post....if not we will just see him shoot over Fred.

I want a win very bad for Toronto.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

We absolutely need this one to break out of our mini slump and get back on track... we can't afford to have another ugly November.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Kobe scares me. 

beating the lakers and containing Kobe would be huge at this point in the season. we need a confidence builder and winning this game would be a big boost.

on an unrelated note, Rasho looks like Uncle Fester from the Addams Family.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> Kobe scares me.
> 
> beating the lakers and containing Kobe would be huge at this point in the season. we need a confidence builder and winning this game would be a big boost.
> 
> on an unrelated note, Rasho looks like Uncle Fester from the Addams Family.


 yeah, if we can get a win here, that would be a good builder for our game in Denver and coming back home, we cant start the season 0-6 on the road, especially if we want to be competitive


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

the scary thing is that last year, lakers weren't a good team until like the playoffs, this year, although very little has been done to the roster, walton, odom, bynum, and turiaf have been doing pretty well. That's quite scary.

I don't see us winning this one.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

HaHaHa.. Fred Jones Looks Like A ... In His Pic.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm going to puke if Walton gets 15/5/5 while Bynum reaches 20/10 on this one game.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

if the raps need motivation, ESPN is reminding them that Kobe averaged 46 against us last season.

not bad considering he scored 81 in a single game and plays in the western conference.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I hope Raps win but Bynum drops 40 & 20 on 'em...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hahah I forgot how ghetto the NBA on TSN really was until now.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> I hope Raps win but Bynum drops 40 & 20 on 'em...


i hope so too, i have Bynum on my fantasy team.

go raps. 

i smell 104-103 raptors.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Garbs starting?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Anybody else have a feeling Kobe is going to try and get a triple double this game? I just have a feeling.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Lope31 said:


> Anybody else have a feeling Kobe is going to try and get a triple double this game? I just have a feeling.


i think Kobe is going to be passing out his double teams tonight.

he's going to get his points tonight, but we aren't going to see 81 again tonight. i bet he doesn't score more than 35, but will end up with more than 8 assists.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Lakers are up after the first quarter. One thing I've been impressed with is Bargnani's willingness to take it right at the Lakers down low. I have been in an out of the room and haven't been around to see one drop yet but it's nice to see nonetheless.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

How much longer do we have to continue to watch teams tear us apart?

69% shooting by the Lakers.

This is the worst defensive team I have ever seen period.

Sam has got to be shouldering the blame for this. Does he not have a system?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Not the worst start we've had. Staying in the game thanks in no small part to Bosh and Calderon.

Bryant is in team mode this season. I don't expect him to try for 50 or whatever tonight.

Is Nesterovic injured?


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Not he worst start we've had?

The Lakers are shooting 70%, how much worse can it get?

Also of note, Calderon continues to show he's better than TJ


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> Not he worst start we've had?
> 
> The Lakers are shooting 70%, how much worse can it get?
> 
> Also of note, Calderon continues to show he's better than TJ


I see you're enjoying the game again.


Raps forcing a lot of turnovers.

Nesterovic getting some burn.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Why do you get all in my face if I show a little displeasure at how they are playing?

Dude, keep your blinders on if you want, but the #1 problem with this team is a complete lack of defense, and Sam has to take the blame for that. He's done a terrible job coaching defense.

Im a raps fan. Doesnt mean I have to be a fan of how Sam Mitchell teaches defense.
:curse:


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

The lakers are making like everything, can't keep trading baskets like this, Raps gotta tighten up their defence


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> Why do you get all in my face if I show a little displeasure at how they are playing?
> 
> Dude, keep your blinders on if you want, but the #1 problem with this team is a complete lack of defense, and Sam has to take the blame for that. He's done a terrible job coaching defense.
> 
> ...





Mo Peterson off to a decent start. Going for the rim, still having a little trouble finding his range.

Very quiet half for the Lakers frontline. Odom and Brown getting a lot of fouls.

Bryant called for like three travels/carries. Pretty obvious this game isn't televised. Looking for the triple-double tonight maybe.

I liked what Bargnani was trying to do. Still getting his shots.

Ford and Jones doing a job with their hands, getting deflections.

Hot shooting from the Lake's but nothing dominant.

Raps shooting almost 50%. Nice change.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

> The lakers are making like everything, can't keep trading baskets like this, Raps gotta tighten up their defence


Yeah the Raps are playing good offensively, making some shots...but the Lakers are hitting everything. Its just too easy. 

Why can't this team play defense? We have a very athletic team.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

> Hot shooting from the Lake's but nothing dominant.


What's dominant for you? 80% shooting? 90%?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> What's dominant for you? 80% shooting? 90%?


8 point lead?



Strange fact: first half took exactly 60 minutes to play.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Whatever man, I appreciate your optimism. Lets bury the hatchet.

Don't attack me for being critical of Sam's coaching when its deserved, and I won't accuse you of being overly optimistic.

Peace.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ In honour of our truce, Rod Black has removed his soup strainer. I think. Unless my eyes deceive me.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I heard his wife gave him crabs so he had to shave it off


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good to see Bosh living at the free throw line tonight.

Raps playing good individual defense on Bryant, he's just hitting.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps in danger of not getting a three tonight.

Edit: right on cue, nevermind.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good offense + good defense = Raptors take the lead.

70-69


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

the refs are calling some bull**** fouls on Bargnani


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

picked up on this game awhile ago, if i'm the coach i'm getting the heave ho tonight, some of these fouls are rediculous. hard to believe a Pat Riley or a Phil Jackson would have to put up with that.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> the refs are calling some bull**** fouls on Bargnani


Yeah, he's got the R on his jersey, big time.

Decent third quarter for the Raps. Right in the thick of it on the road.

Bright lights of Los Angeles are a nice motivator.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the updates Speedy!

Hopefully the Raps can battle it out in the fourth and pick up a road win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raps look FANTASTIC right now. Rasho/Garbo/Calderon/Peterson/Jones are creating havoc on both ends.

Raps up 86-84


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps 1/16 from three... big difference maker this game.

Raps doing a good job with Bosh on the bench. 91-90 with Bryant at the line.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Get the damn ball to Bosh...what does he have, 8 shot attempts?

They just keep jacking outside shots....not working. Fred Jones cant make a 3 to save his life...

Come on guys! Keep it close!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

they need to attack the rim more...but im loving the defense...this 2nd half theyve really stepped it up...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris Bosh with the three.

Raps stuck 1.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh is playing well. Keep going to him.

Still stuck 1.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mo Pete nearly killing himself going for the loose ball! Sheesh.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice pass TJ... :curse:


He is so clutch...


NOT!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn, every bounce going LA's way. Kwame brushed everyone off to get that board.

Raps stuck 4 with Brown at the line, 28 seconds left.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Make it down 5. Raps have half a minute to try and steal one on the road.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Yet another clutch time collapse...two to, one out of bound, one offensive rebound allowed...so typical of raps....


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I would have gone with Calderon down the stretch in this one over TJ...he was more effective tonight and able to create his shot when they gave it to him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Garbs hits, Bryant fouled, at the line. Not much time off the clock.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Argh, Bosh steps on the line. That'll do it.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

game over


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Crappy ending. Game was pretty entertaining, but its a broken record with this team - PLAY D! And untimely turnovers.

Time to hit the sack


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

at least we had a shot at winning the game at the end and didnt melt down...just got unlucky at the end i suppose...

loving what garbajosa did tonight and what mo did off the bench...gonna be a tough game in denver but we'll see how we respond to the loss tonight...


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

107-100 La wins....



this isn't good these kind of losing steaks take a long time for the raptors


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raptors Lose, Raptors Lose, Raptors Lose!

Please Fire Sam Mitchel.. If You Want This Team To Go Anywhere.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Q8i said:


> Raptors Lose, Raptors Lose, Raptors Lose!
> 
> Please Fire Sam Mitchel.. If You Want This Team To Go Anywhere.


sam had nothing to do with this loss


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Awful ending. It's such a shame to end it that way.
The raps really need to stop relying on the 3-ball, they're just not an effective 3 point shooting team. Fred Jones is too much of a chucker and it gets to me, especially at the end of this game.
T.J. played well except for that last turnover where he would've done himself a favour and taken the shot/drawn the foul.
Calderon looks really good and Garbajosa is coming around, really solid game from him.
Bosh needs to do more when the double team comes towards him. Either pass it off quicker or dribble around it. That last posession where he was doubled was awful (turnover).

I'm just disgusted with the continuous chucking of this team. I really wanted to kill Jones during the second half. I think he went 0/5 in the last 18 minutes from 3 point land and those were the only shots he attempted. So much for being the energy slasher guy.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Sam is truly getting DESPERATE with these rotations.

The first half was an absolute layup line for the Lakers. I have never seen a game start off with 4 or 5 straight layups for the other team like that, and it just kept going on. No Rasho means no interior presence for the Raptors. Wasn't Sam the guy crying that he looked down his bench last 2 years and had no big guys he could play. So now we have a legit starting C and don't play him? Well, actually Rasho played more minutes off the bench than he had as a starter - go figure.

Garbajosa got going offensively, mainly due to taking mid-range shots instead of 3's.

Raps showed a brief glimpse of what we thought they could be this year in the 3rd Q when they sprinted the court and got easy layups and quick points. But that sort of run is just a tease. The nba is a game of runs. The game is very long. The good teams know when to clamp down and choke out the bad teams. Happens every night.

The Raps will undoubtedly blow out a couple of teams with hot shooting nights or steal a few games with a hot shooting streak but it will be as meaningless as the little run in this game. They just don't have the talent or athletes to be a strong team.

Fred Jones is a bit player, not a star. AP is extremely solid but only a 3rd or 4th option on a legit playoff team. And we all know about MoP. Bargs is the only hope for the future on this roster and he is clearly going to take time.

Last night two key turnovers down the stretch came from Bosh and TJ. TJ's was a horrible, out of control fling of a pass back toward halfcourt.

You could see the frustration and confusion on Colangelo's face in the crowd.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm with you Lucky, doesnt seem like Sam has a plan...he's just throwing stuff out there and hoping.

Equally disappointed with TJ as well. That turnover he made last night was incredibly stupid and killed all chances of a comeback.


----------



## hoopsaddict79 (Nov 17, 2006)

Following the Raptors/Lakers game I was able to chat with www.forumblueandgold.com and I’ve posted the chat as a Podcast.

Some of the topics we covered were: Kobe flirting with a triple double and finished the game with 31 points, 11 boards and 7 dimes, the strong play of Jose Calderon and Chris Bosh for Toronto, the Raptors were 1-16 from beyond the arc before they hit their last two from downtown in the fourth quarter, the Lakers 18 turnovers, Kurt talked about Andrew Bynum’s play so far this season, he squashed the rumours of Kwame Brown being dealt and he talked watching Andrea Bargnani play during the Long Beach Invitational this summer

You can listen to this Podcast for free by going to http://hoopsaddict.com/blog/?p=1298


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Missed the game, but I see it was the same old story

checking the boxscore in the papers I noticed that Chris was 6-10 from the field, I know it was probably more because of the foul attempts he got, but this is not enough for our best player

teams have been doubling and tripling Bosh in the post, so I don't know if this was the case tonight, but Sam needs to put the ball in Bosh's hands and stay away from the shot chucking

I find it really funny how Sam's strategy on how to win games, is exactly the same as opposing teams strategy on how to stop us.......give the Raps as many jumpers and 3's as they like


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

and i though this team would be able to shoot. kobey just let jones shoot the ball.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I agree with Lucky, I don't know how Nesterovic gets more minutes as a bench player than as a starter. Sam might be trigger happy with the subs.

And I have yet to see Nesterovic stink up the joint, yet Garbo has 43 more minutes in 8 games.


----------

